# Has anyone heard of the Thunder Wrap?



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have heard of it and sent a friend to their site as her lab is so frightened of thunder.
I haven't asked if she bought it.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, some members OTOB use this for their dogs, and reported that it really helps calm the dog.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If you want to see if the compression works for your girl, you can achieve a similar effect with an ace bandage. My trainer would use one on the nervous dogs in our class.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've never heard of that before...Did she suggest it for actual thunder or just nervousness in general?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A t-shirt can help to calm a nervous dog. I have used a t-shirt on my girl when going to the dogpark after a bad experience there. She was always really nervous and wary around other dogs - (tail tucked, head down, or belly crawling when approached) -and I decided to try her with it on- there was nothing to lose! I can't explain why but it truly did seem to help calm her, she was literally more 'collected' - was able to focus and 'think'. After a few visits to the dogpark with it on - she did really well without it, and has continued to improve and enjoy herself there. As odd as it sounds - you really don't have anything to lose - I would give it a try!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Both, if a dog is anxious and can't concentrate whether it being around strange dogs in strange surroundings or fears such as thunder. You wrap it so that it looks like the dog is wearing a t-shirt (crisscrossed across the chest and then around the torso) if that makes any sense. It's not a permanent solution, wouldn't want to use it every time to ensure the dog doesn't associate the wrap with what's making it anxious. Works on the same principle as the thunder wrap.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We had 2 volunteers buy these, one worked for her dog and the other didnt.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

It is called an Anxiety Wrap:

Cool Dog Supplies at SitStay.com - The Dog Supply Store. It's all about the Dogs!

I have one and it worked for my golden. We also used melatonin when we knew a storm was brewing in combination with the wrap for her fear of thunderstorms.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My experience:
A Frame of Mind: Luna and the Thundershirt

I've heard some great reviews and some where it doesn't make much of a difference. There are some concerns that it just inhibits behavior and even without seeing the undesirable behaviors, the emotion is not changing, the actual problem may not be addressed.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> My experience:
> A Frame of Mind: Luna and the Thundershirt
> 
> I've heard some great reviews and some where it doesn't make much of a difference. There are some concerns that it just inhibits behavior and even without seeing the undesirable behaviors, the emotion is not changing, the actual problem may not be addressed.


Thanks everyone. This (above) is what I was concerned about... but thought that maybe if she had some good experiences it might start her on the road to better things. She is nervous around other dogs when they come up and invade her space... she does back off barks. The dogs are just saying hello, but she is timid/unsure. They said one on one she was better.


----------

